# Problems with moused and Intellimouse...



## agoca80 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, I've bought a new computer recently and it included a intellimouse mouse. Until now, It has adamantly refused to work with moused. No problems under Xorg. It really puzzles me. I have tried everything I knew, and did some googling before posting, but didn't get anything. Any ideas?

Relevant dmesg lines next:


```
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
```

moused -p /dev/psm0 -df output:


```
moused: proto params: f8 80 00 00 8 00 ff
moused: port: /dev/psm0  interface: ps/2  type: sysmouse  model: IntelliMouse
```

Thanks in advance!

Antxon


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2009)

Add *moused_enable="YES"* to /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## agoca80 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sorry...*

... I forgot to mention that. I've already have moused enabled in rc.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2009)

Does it work in console?


----------



## agoca80 (Jul 21, 2009)

No. It doesn't. Running in debug mode and foreground moused doesn't indicate any activity in psm0, so I don't run moused. Surprisingly, It works on X, this is what puzzles me the most. Until now, I always configured moused first and then X to get the moused working. It seems that's no neccesary anymore with Xorg and hald, but I still miss working on console with moused...


----------

